# virenscanner

## pieter_parker

benutzt ihr einen virenscanner ?

hab mir mal clamav installiert

dann freshclam gemacht

und eben mal die windows festplatte gescannt

```

clamscan -ir /mnt/windows_platte

/mnt/windows_platte/Programme/Microsoft Office/Office12/EXCEL.EXE: W32.Virut.Gen.D-163 FOUND

/mnt/windows_platte/Programme/Microsoft Office/Office12/excelcnv.exe: W32.Virut.Gen.D-163 FOUND

/mnt/windows_platte/System Volume Information/_restore{64D061C2-35D6-4B70-A0FE-5805B762AE80}/RP13/A0004934.rbf: W32.Virut.Gen.D-159 FOUND

/mnt/windows_platte/System Volume Information/_restore{64D061C2-35D6-4B70-A0FE-5805B762AE80}/RP13/A0005038.rbf: W32.Virut.Gen.D-163 FOUND

/mnt/windows_platte/System Volume Information/_restore{64D061C2-35D6-4B70-A0FE-5805B762AE80}/RP13/A0005059.rbf: W32.Virut.Gen.D-163 FOUND

/mnt/windows_platte/WINDOWS/Installer/$PatchCache$/Managed/00002109030000000000000000F01FEC/12.0.4518/EXCEL.EXE: W32.Virut.Gen.D-163 FOUND

/mnt/windows_platte/WINDOWS/Installer/$PatchCache$/Managed/00002109030000000000000000F01FEC/12.0.4518/VBE6.DLL: W32.Virut.Gen.D-159 FOUND

/mnt/windows_platte/WINDOWS/Installer/$PatchCache$/Managed/00002109030000000000000000F01FEC/12.0.4518/XL12CNV.EXE: W32.Virut.Gen.D-163 FOUND

```

das ergebnis wundert mich ... im windows (xp32) mit antivir vor kurzem die gesamte festplatte gescannt, und nichts gefunden

3 meldunen kamen ueber dateien die nicht oefnet werden konnten

auslagerungsdatei, und 2 dateien die aber zu deamontools gehoeren wie google mir zeigte

wie glaubwuerdig ist clamav ?

----------

## Evildad

Such mal bei einer Suchmaschine Deiner Wahl nach W32.Virut.Gen.D-163 und Du wirst sehen, dass es in Deinem Fall höchstwahrscheinlich einfach false positives sind...

Also kannst das wohl getrost ignorieren.

----------

## Max Steel

Virut.Gen hatten wir hier auch auf unseren Windoof-Rechnern... Das war so ein Virus der sich in *.exe Dateien einnistet.

Seltsamerweiße nur dort...

Jedenfalls habe ich danach alle Windowse neuinstalliert und danach wars wieder sauber, nur unsere Server-Platten kann ich nich testen <.< Hat mir da jemand eine hbedv.key fürs Avira Premium, zum einmal checken?

----------

## tazinblack

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> benutzt ihr einen virenscanner ?
> 
> ...
> 
> das ergebnis wundert mich ... im windows (xp32) mit antivir vor kurzem die gesamte festplatte gescannt, und nichts gefunden
> ...

 

Dass Antivir ein paar Lücken hat hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gehört. 

Ein Kollege von mir hat sogar auf nem Kundenrechner Antivir deinstaliert (bis dahin laut Antivir virenfrei) und danach Avast installiert.

Dieser fand dann mehrere bis dato unentdeckte Viren.

Clamav setze ich schon längere Zeit ein und kann bisher nichts negatives Berichten. Wobei das Virenrisiko unter Linux sicherlich geringer ist als unter Windows.

Zu mindest kommen bei Clamav täglich i.d.R. mehrere Updates über freshclam.

Die Zeiten ohne Virenscanner sind wohl definitiv vorbei. Es sei denn man hat irgend ein NetBSD auf antiken Motorola 68000 CPUs laufen. Sowas dürfte ziemlich resitent gegen Viren sein  :Smile: 

Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch nochmal nach der IBM Powerpc Kiste umkucken. Sowas mit nem Gentoo drauf haut bestimmt auch so schnell kein Virus um.

----------

## Knieper

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Die Zeiten ohne Virenscanner sind wohl definitiv vorbei.

 

Wieso? Ich habe nicht einmal unter W* einen.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Die Zeiten ohne Virenscanner sind wohl definitiv vorbei. 
> 
> Wieso? Ich habe nicht einmal unter W* einen.

 

na dann viel Glück!

----------

## Knieper

Was hat das mit Glück zu tun? Mit Virenscanner ist das System langsamer und man ist so schlau wie vorher. Gewinn: 0.

----------

## manuels

Interessante Argumentation.

Nebenbei gefragt: In wie vielen Botnetzen ist dein Windows Mitglied?

----------

## Knieper

Es ist patchtechnisch auf dem neuesten Stand und sehr restriktiv konfiguriert. Es bietet keine Angriffsstellen, die ein Virenscanner abdecken könnte, hat außerdem das Angriffsziel Virenscanner weniger und ist somit sicherer. Ich denke wir müssen hier nicht die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Scannern neu aufrollen, denn sofern man ein gewisses Ausbildungsniveau hat, sollte einem klar werden, daß diese Placeboprogramme weder theoretisch funktionieren können, noch in der Praxis bisher ihre Relevanz gezeigt haben.

----------

## manuels

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich denke wir müssen hier nicht die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Scannern neu aufrollen[...]

 Wieso nicht? Mir ist gerade langweilig - und der Titel des Threads passt auch.

----------

## b3cks

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Ich denke wir müssen hier nicht die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Scannern neu aufrollen[...] Wieso nicht? Mir ist gerade langweilig - und der Titel des Threads passt auch.

 

Gibt es genügend dazu im WWW, sogar wissenschaftliches. Gleiches gilt für sogenannte Personal Firewalls (PFW).

----------

## Knieper

Außerdem hatten wir das schon x-mal, zB.: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-673307.html und ich möchte nicht meine Muße für Nachhilfe in theoret. Informatik und Datensicherheit opfern.

----------

## manuels

Schade - aber der Thread ist ja schon ein Jahr alt.

Mir ist sehr wohl der theoretische Hintergrund bekannt, aber die Theorie läßt sich nicht immer auf die Praxis übertragen.

Egal, ich nutze einen Virenscanner - was sollte ich Konfigurationsarbeit in Windows stecken? Das brauch ich nur für Photoshop.

----------

## Knieper

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Schade - aber der Thread ist ja schon ein Jahr alt.

 

Es hat sich aber seitdem nichts verändert.

 *Quote:*   

> aber die Theorie läßt sich nicht immer auf die Praxis übertragen.

 

Ahja - offensichtlich ist Dir die Theorie nicht bekannt, sonst würdest Du nicht versuchen Dinge zu verwenden, die nie und nimmer funktionieren können.

 *Quote:*   

> Egal, ich nutze einen Virenscanner - was sollte ich Konfigurationsarbeit in Windows stecken? Das brauch ich nur für Photoshop.

 

Wenn Du es nur für Photoshop benutzt, dann hat es sicher keinen Netzzugang und es werden keine fremden Medien verwendet. Dann brauchst Du aber auch keinen Virenscanner, der ist dann nämlich so sinnvoll wie ein wachsende-Topfpflanze-Applet auf dem Desktop.

----------

## manuels

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ahja - offensichtlich ist Dir die Theorie nicht bekannt, sonst würdest Du nicht versuchen Dinge zu verwenden, die nie und nimmer funktionieren können.

 Es kommt auf die Definition von "funktionieren" an. Ein Virenscanner trägt zur Sicherheit des Systems bei; es ist aber klar, dass ein System nie komplett sicher sein kann.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Du es nur für Photoshop benutzt, dann hat es sicher keinen Netzzugang und es werden keine fremden Medien verwendet. Dann brauchst Du aber auch keinen Virenscanner, der ist dann nämlich so sinnvoll wie ein wachsende-Topfpflanze-Applet auf dem Desktop.

 Hier wiedersprichst du irgendwie deiner eigenen Argumentation.

----------

## Knieper

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ein Virenscanner trägt zur Sicherheit des Systems bei; es ist aber klar, dass ein System nie komplett sicher sein kann.

 

Beides ist falsch. Ersteres, weil ein neuer Angriffsvektor ohne Funktion entsteht, letzteres, weil es Systeme gibt, die beweisbar 100% der Spezifikation entsprechen.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dann brauchst Du aber auch keinen Virenscanner, der ist dann nämlich so sinnvoll wie ein wachsende-Topfpflanze-Applet auf dem Desktop. Hier wiedersprichst du irgendwie deiner eigenen Argumentation.

 

Wie kann das ein Widerspruch sein, wenn ich über die anderen Fälle gar keine Aussage mache? Du versuchst meine Folgerung auf jede Prämisse zu übertragen.

----------

## manuels

Herrlich, solche Forum diskussionen.   :Very Happy: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   Ein Virenscanner trägt zur Sicherheit des Systems bei; es ist aber klar, dass ein System nie komplett sicher sein kann. 
> 
> Beides ist falsch. Ersteres, weil ein neuer Angriffsvektor ohne Funktion entsteht, letzteres, weil es Systeme gibt, die beweisbar 100% der Spezifikation entsprechen.
> 
> 

 Richtig, es gibt dann einen neuen Angriffsvektor, der aber andere - weit verbreitete - Angriffsvektoren schließt (<- schließt? mir fällt gerade kein anderes Wort ein).

Spezifikationen können auch sicherheitsrelevante Fehler enthalten.

```
Wie kann das ein Widerspruch sein, wenn ich über die anderen Fälle gar keine Aussage mache? Du versuchst meine Folgerung auf jede Prämisse zu übertragen.
```

Hast du doch:

```
denn sofern man ein gewisses Ausbildungsniveau hat, sollte einem klar werden, daß diese Placeboprogramme weder theoretisch funktionieren können, noch in der Praxis bisher ihre Relevanz gezeigt haben.
```

----------

## Knieper

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Richtig, es gibt dann einen neuen Angriffsvektor, der aber andere - weit verbreitete - Angriffsvektoren schließt (<- schließt? mir fällt gerade kein anderes Wort ein).

 

Ein Virenscanner "schließt" keine Angriffsvektoren, wie auch?

 *Quote:*   

> Spezifikationen können auch sicherheitsrelevante Fehler enthalten.

 

Können, müssen aber nicht. Also ruderst Du von der universellen zur existentiellen Aussage zurück.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du doch:
> 
>  *Quote:*   denn sofern man ein gewisses Ausbildungsniveau hat, sollte einem klar werden, daß diese Placeboprogramme weder theoretisch funktionieren können, noch in der Praxis bisher ihre Relevanz gezeigt haben. 

 

Habe ich nicht. Hier sage ich, daß alle Virenscanner nicht funktionieren können, weiter unten weise ich noch einmal daraufhin, daß sie ebenso unter den gegebenen Umständen sinnfrei sind.

Anstatt hier solche "Diskussionen" zu führen, bei denen Du die Hälfte der Antworten nicht richtig liest, solltest Du die Zeit lieber investieren und über das Kernproblem nachdenken.

----------

## manuels

Solche Diskussionen sind immer so sinnfrei - lassen wirs.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> ... denn sofern man ein gewisses Ausbildungsniveau hat, sollte einem klar werden, daß diese Placeboprogramme weder theoretisch funktionieren können, noch in der Praxis bisher ihre Relevanz gezeigt haben.

 

Also da muss ich aufs härteste zustimmen. Zumal meine ständigen Bemühungen, mein Ausbildungsniveau zu erhöhen, endlich doch Früchte zeigen. 

Heute mittag um exakt 14.31 Uhr ist es mir schlagartig bewusst geworden, dass Virenscanner eigentlich ja nur Placeboprogramme sind, die versuchen dem Benutzer ein scheinbar sicheres System vorzumachen und dabei das System nur unsicherer machen. Außerdem fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen, dass ein System auf dem aktuellen Patchlevel ja gar keine bekannten Angriffspunkte hat.

Folglich hab ich sofort meinen Virenscanner deinstalliert.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob irgendwann, bedingt durch meine weiteren Bemühungen mein Ausbildungsniveau weiter zu erhöhen, wieder ein Level erreicht wird, auf dem ich mir wünsche, ich hätte den Virenscanner nie deinstalliert.

Schon mal vorab sorry, aber ich schmeiß mich weg.  -lol-

Edit : Was mir eben noch klar geworden ist. Wenn ich versuchen würde meine Ausbildungsniveau zu senken, würde ich wohl auch irgendwann den Punkt erreichen, an dem ich keinen Virenscanner mehr bräuchte, weil mir das entweder wurscht wäre mit den Viren oder ich sowieso nicht mehr in der Lage wäre, meinen Rechner zu bedienen.

*g*

----------

## hitachi

@ tazinblack: Wenn Du vom Niveau her nicht mehr in der Lage bist den Netzwerkstecker in die richtige Buchse zu stöpseln und das selbe Problem mit mobilen Datenträgern hast, ist das System vermutlich nach Definition zu 100% sicher.

@ alle: Macht jetzt clamav den Gentoo PC unsicher? Ich habe es auf einem Server laufen um eine Festplatte zu scannen welche über Samba von mehreren anderen PCs genutzt wird (viele davon Windows mit Nutzern welche sich nicht viel sorgen). Der Gedanke ist, jemand kopiert eine infizierte Datei auf die Platte, ich entdecke es, lösche und informiere und verhindere die Ausbreitung.

----------

## Knieper

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Schon mal vorab sorry, aber ich schmeiß mich weg.  -lol-

 

Das ist der Witz an der Sache. Jeder Trottel mit "Bist Du verrückt, keinen Virenscanner zu nutzen?"-Meinung hält sich für obertoll, weil er ja schon soviele PCGames gelesen hat, aber wirklich begründen, wieso man die benutzen sollte und an welcher Stelle sie das System sicherer machen, kann er nicht.

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Macht jetzt clamav den Gentoo PC unsicher?

 

http://secunia.com/advisories/graph/?type=cri&period=all&prod=2538

----------

## hitachi

Wenn man sich die ganze Seite ansieht steht dort "not critical"

----------

## Knieper

Die Einschätzung beruht auf dem momentanen Patchlevel, um ein Programm zu beurteilen schaut man sich die ganze Fehlergeschichte an und die Verteilung der Fehlerklassen ist nicht berauschend.

http://secunia.com/advisories/graph/?type=imp&period=all&prod=2538

----------

